# Help with dating Ball Mason Jar



## bottlerocket (Oct 8, 2013)

I dug this Ball Mason Jar today and researched the logo and the site told me 1975 to present.
 This kind of surprised my because it came from a pit area with 1915 to 1950 bottles.
 Can we get some Ball experts to assist me in identifying the age of this?
 I hope my pictures are clear enough.
 I am thinking this is an 8 OZ FRUIT or JELLY Jar.
 On one side it has the OZ Markings,  BALL with the registered trade mark symbol, and ML Markings.
 On the other side there is an embossed picture of  fruit.
 On the bottom there is the BALL name with 84 on the edge.
 On the middle bottom there is 60 MASON JAR D20.
 Thank you


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 8, 2013)

Side view


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 8, 2013)

Other side


----------



## Digging Up Bottles (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm thinking it's 1970s. Here's a link to help.

http://balljars.net/ball_jar_progression.htm


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 8, 2013)

You nailed it Dig.
 Sculptured jars starting 1970.
 I would never had figured. It was amongst old bottles.
 Oh well, still cool though.
 Thank you. I will remember that site. I have some old 50s Ball Masons that I can check.


----------



## coreya (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm thinking a tad later than that, closer to the 80's perhaps, Lets see a pic of the base to be sure.


----------



## bottlerocket (Oct 8, 2013)

Here is the base


----------

